# LOST Returns!!



## Theogenes (Feb 7, 2007)

All you LOST fans,
It's baaaack! Tonight!
Woohoo!


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, it's about time...now if only they would play 24 online.


----------



## panicbird (Feb 7, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Well, it's about time...now if only they would play 24 online.



This may be just what you are looking for:
http://www.myspace.com/fox


----------



## tellville (Feb 7, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 7, 2007)

panicbird said:


> This may be just what you are looking for:
> http://www.myspace.com/fox



Awesome! Thank you! Hubby will be thrilled!


----------



## tellville (Feb 9, 2007)

<Potential Spoilers>

















Wow, that was an interesting episode. The whole bus thing was creepy. I wonder if somehow the Company orchestrated that? But it didn't seem orchestrated, just creepy. 

I remember Ben saying he grew up on the Island. So how did he become the boss if the people are imported? I hope they answer that one.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 9, 2007)

I thought it was clear that the company was behind the bus accident. They seem to be going the direction of some company seeking the answers to lifes questions being behind the island. This episode took a pretty big step at seeming to confirm that.


----------



## tellville (Feb 9, 2007)

I just have to say that your new avatar Adam is hilarious! <in a good way  >

Also, I think you may be on to something with your theory.


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Feb 10, 2007)

yes, the company was behind the bus. ian, the guy that showed up in the morgue, was on the island with her. also, the co. logo is the same shape as the dharma logo.


----------

